
How to hack the upcoming Dutch elections and how hackers could have since 2009 - dikkechill
https://sijmen.ruwhof.net/weblog/1166-how-to-hack-the-upcoming-dutch-elections
======
throwaway2016a
To answer the question:

You change the SHA1 hash of the voting data in both the PDF and the XML
filename. As long as the user is not verifying against a paper printout this
attack will work.

Everything else in this article is secondary.

------
gpvos
Well, that's funny: Firefox tells me that "Your connection is not secure. The
website tried to negotiate an inadequate level of security."

